

Category Theory for Promises/A+ - noelwelsh
http://brianmckenna.org/blog/category_theory_promisesaplus

======
noelwelsh
I think this is a really important post, and I hope the suggestions are
implemented. This will give Promises in JS a clean and simple API.

The current proposed API is full of corner cases, justified on the basis that
providing a single method, `then`, is simple. Unfortunately this is too
simple, hence the corner cases.

Unfortunately it seems the people in charge of the promise spec are not open
to change, or even to rational argumentation. If you want to see some really
pathetic behavior read this thread: <https://github.com/promises-
aplus/promises-spec/issues/94>

